# Anyone Have A Good Mod For A 5-person Bike Rack?



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

I've seen all kinds of racks out there, but none that handle quantity. I'll need a bumper mount for the 28rsds. Anyone figure this out? Much thanks in advance.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, they have.....BUT, I can't remember who it was. You might do a search here on the forum for bike racks and see what you come up with.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I've come to the conclusion that I'll need to carry a few on the bumper bike rike but they won't all fit. I'm on the hunt for cheap luggage rack bike racks for the TV. The price they get for them at the big stores is immoral.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Be careful with the cheap racks. Some of them can be difficult to move the pieces to lock the bike down. The first time you slide a bike down the side of your SUV you will wish you had spent a little more. (experience talking) You can try www.craigslist.org to find a good used one at a good price. You may try www.pricepint.com for a new one. If you are not in a hurry you can watch the returned merchandise to se if a rack that will work for you shows up.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

thulle makes a 5 bije rack. My cousins has it on the back hitch of his 5'er and he does carry 5 bikes.


----------



## bagzzaf (Jul 18, 2007)

Try Goodwill!!! It's definately hit or miss, but there are the very expensive hitch mount bike racks that show up from time to time and go for anywhere from $10 - $25. A lot better than the $100 + that they retail for. From what I've seen (pure speculation here) you have a 5% - 10% chance that a Goodwill or other thrift store has a bick rack available on any given day. Can't hurt to pick up the phone and call them. 
Alternatively, look at craigslist.org in your area under sporting goods.

Yeah, I'm a cheapskate, what of it?


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

this is great feedback, I checked craigslist and it came up short. even goodwill. I'll see what REI or Joe's has from thule. I've heard nothing but good things from Thule products, but never owned anything. thanks again everyone!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've never seen a bicycle built for 5! I seem to remeber the Beatles had one built for 4. in a video or film clip from the 60's though.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> I've never seen a bicycle built for 5! I seem to remeber the Beatles had one built for 4. in a video or film clip from the 60's though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










This remark might really show your age !!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Regarding roof racks, I've learned something important.

The term "rack" refers to the rails mounted onto your roof. The "luggage rack". The *rack* products from companies like Thule that are into the hundreds of dollars are for vehicles starting with no roof rack.

If you have a rack already (thule or OEM), a *carrier* is what the industry calls the device that actually holds the bike. The carrier attaches to the rack.

This is important because the carrier prices are more like $60 to hold two bikes. Now we're talkin'.


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

it's wonderful to be surrounded by so many brilliant people. good call dan, that's exactly what i'm looking for. this trip coming up, I've jammed the kids bike into the back of the burban, and passed on our adult bikes. i'll keep looking for a good carrier. :+)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I picked up an awesome 4 bike rack on Craigslist for $70....retails was $275. Keep looking...one will show up.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Please do not mount a 5 bike rack straight onto your bumper. We will need to mount a 2" receiver directly to your frame of your trailer. On my 28 RSS I welded and on my 31 RQS I bolted one.

I use a Thule 5 person bike rack which lasted me 4 years. This year during my travels the rack itself broke at the weld. Thule stood behind their product and replaced the bike rack for free and covered the damage on my bikes. I was in a different country and did not have proof but a local dealer replaced no questions asked.

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thor said:


> I use a Thule 5 person bike rack which lasted me 4 years. This year during my travels the rack itself broke at the weld. Thule stood behind their product and replaced the bike rack for free and covered the damage on my bikes. I was in a different country and did not have proof but a local dealer replaced no questions asked.
> 
> Thor


Wow thats great! Sorry it had to happen though.


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

My neighbor had one at a gsale. It holds like 4+ bikes. I will use it with a rv bumper mount receiver this weekend. Thanks again everyone, and I'll take pics and post with the final results. :+)


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I like the roof rack idea









Get a ladder and 5 rolls of your best 100 mile an hour tape (Duct)

Carry ladders to the roof
Duct tape Bikes to the

1. Antenna
2. Maxx Aire Vents
3. AC (one bike on each side)
4. Fresh air vent


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

very funny.

but I went and bought a bumper receiver from GI Joes for the bike rack, and the bracket wouldn't fit onto the bumper.

i was totally bummed.

anyone have any ideas why? what to do next?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> but I went and bought a bumper receiver from GI Joes for the bike rack, and the bracket wouldn't fit onto the bumper.


I'm no expert, but I hope you aren't considering mounting that much weight on your *bumper*. You need to attach it to the *frame*.

Good luck in your search. I hope you find what you're looking for.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Update on broken rack. Thule came good for my tire replacements and handle grip.

New rack seems a lot stronger

Thor


----------



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

currently have an Allen 5 bike bike rack on my VR1 that is slid into a receiver hitch I had welded to the frame.....will be having a receiver hitch mounted to the back of my OB when it gets here!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > but I went and bought a bumper receiver from GI Joes for the bike rack, and the bracket wouldn't fit onto the bumper.
> 
> 
> I'm no expert, but I hope you aren't considering mounting that much weight on your *bumper*. You need to attach it to the *frame*.
> ...


I am with Mark. Attach the receiver directly to the frame not the bumper. My neighbour attached his rack to the bumper and it twisted. The receiver is now welded to the frame.

Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

You could try something like this with a front mounted receiver.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

7heaven said:


> You could try something like this with a front mounted receiver.


How is the visibility with the bikes mounted in the front? I like the idea of being able to see them. When my rack broke, I had no clue, until another driver pulled me over.

Thor


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We also have a front mount hitch for our bikes and we love it. The visibility is great! We haven't driven at night with them, so not sure if they obstruct the head lights or not. 
Good luck


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm more concerned about airflow through the radiator.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We've had no trouble with visibility or running hot. Airflow to the radiator seems fine.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

One last question....how do you find the bounce of the bikes? Any issues rubbing against your truck?

Thanks
Thor


----------

